# Touring without internet - reduction in options



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have experienced touring without internet in the last few days.

Basia has flown back to Poland, to be with Mother and Sister during Sister's visit. Basia took the smartphone and I have only a basic phone.

This has resulted in the loss of the following facilities :-



Satnav (on phone)

Google maps

No GPS location to assist with map-reading from 'Present Position - useful if one is single-crew - and lost, because one cannot follow route and drive.

Access to Parking and campsite info(latter not often needed)

Access to Supermarket/Petrol/Fre Wi-Fi locations sites and their directions

Loss of Skype for free or reduced-rate calls.

Access to e-mails

Cannot research places of interest.



Ther may be other facilities that I have forgotten about, but the message is that a Smartphone or other internet access does enhance one's touring experience.

Although Basia and I are rarely apart, I have learned that maybe I need a cheap second-hand smartphone to compensate.



So, one asks, how have I been able to post this?Answer: I woke at 0600 and enjoyed 3 hours of sun on the top of the Cotswolds until a warm front moved in and the rain started. So, what to do? I moved a bit east to Kemble airfield(now Cotswold Airport), where there is huge parking and a good cafe/restaurant, which has free Wi-Fi

I am now set up for tonight, ready for a drive to London after the rush hour to do some business/social visits.

Over 2.5 weeks we have had some great spots for wilding and only a couple of boring ones. England is not all bad if one researches and perseverses, but France is easier.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Back in the dark ages Geoff ;-)

Yes it's somewhat more difficult without a partner, but technology helps a lot. 


nicholsong said:


> Although Basia and I are rarely apart, I have learned that maybe I need a cheap second-hand smartphone to compensate.
> Geoff


Aw, come on Geoff, we all know she's worth a lot more than a *cheap* phone!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Something starting with tight comes to mind.
Wodaya mean you´ve been without for a few days, we haven´t heard a dicky bird from you for weeks, what were you doing all that time.
I was getting worries, like wot I do, I hope you´ve got some photo´s to show us, with the report.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

How times have changed, what happened to a good old fashioned map and a sense of direction.

Sometimes its nice not to have technology, to see how you fare in a crisis situation.

Maybe that's a business opening for someone'' Motorhoming for Cavemen''

Any takers, first lesson next week only £75.

Roll up, Roll up, not any places left.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

coppo said:


> How times have changed, what happened to a good old fashioned map and a sense of direction...........


Going the same way as the chalk and slate :wink2:surprise::grin2:

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ironman experience Geoff. It's only when alone you can go up against your comfort boundaries and accept absolute serendipity, go for it youno man! BEST WISHES

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's a pia being without sat nav and internet. Just go to a phone shop and get them to set you up with a mifi unit or something or a smart phone with a decent amount of data sim.

In the meantime I'll pm you something that might help


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your obviously not like me Geoff in having spares of just about everything. Sold off my seven sat navs and only down to three now.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> How times have changed, what happened to a good old fashioned map and a sense of direction.
> 
> Sometimes its nice not to have technology, to see how you fare in a crisis situation.
> 
> ...


Paul

Of course one can use a map - I used a map only to navigate all over UK for years for the travel company, but even for that they are not 'handsfree' nor is the scale as detailed as a satnav, and does not have voice instructions.

Maps do not allow you to find Supermarkets, Diesel, and more importantly LPG stations, and many other places one needs.

There was no facility to find out times of buses from Ickham to Canterbury and trains to Gatwick, without knowing name of operating company, and one does not have easy access to telephone numbers.

Without e-mail I could nor receive messages from my Rental Agent - needed sometimes to maximise the income stream which pays for the trips.

No access to enhanced on-line exchange rates.

Skype access would have cut my phone bill on my PAYG sim card.

Some of these were were not so important foe a week but would have made life easier. The abscence of other would be more difficult for a longer trip.

As for the £75 course, I will skip that thanks and put the money to another smartphone package.:wink2::smile2:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> ...I moved a bit east to Kemble airfield(now Cotswold Airport), where there is huge parking and a good cafe/restaurant, which has free Wi-Fi


You should have said Geoff...we only live down the road in Cirencester...you could have popped in for a cuppa (and free wifi):wink2:

We have been to the cafe - AV8 - many times at Kemble. Good food and service. It does get very busy at weekends though folks so may be too full for bigger MH's...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> *You should have said Geoff...we only live down the road in Cirencester...you could have popped in for a cuppa (and free wifi):wink2:*
> 
> We have been to the cafe - AV8 - many times at Kemble. Good food and service. It does get very busy at weekends though folks so may be too full for bigger MH's...
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Thanks Graham'

Another reason to have internet - posting one's plans on MHF, although visir to Kemble was only planned when it rained that morning.

As for parking, I would not park the MH in the Cafe/Restaraunt CP as the rows of cars are usually only car-length deep. I parked next to the grass area which is between the cafe and the nearest hangar to the East - 100m walk across the grass.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Thanks Graham'
> 
> As for parking, I would not park the MH in the Cafe/Restaraunt CP as the rows of cars are usually only car-length deep. *I parked next to the grass area which is between the cafe and the nearest hangar to the East - 100m walk across the grass.*
> 
> Geoff


Good point - I've not seen any parked there but come to think of it there is oodles of grass everywhere to park up...

Graham :smile2:


----------

